# 15 OR 20 OR MORE



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Do many of you guys run long trains 15 cars or 20 cars or more? 

How many cars? 

How many engines?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do... 

Up to 45 on freight, about 8 on passenger (full length) 

Engines, between 3 and 6... in diesels.... 

I have 3.5% grade... 10 foot min diameter... 

I can run longer, but I want to let it run around without always following it... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I typically ran 1 Live Steam locomotive (Aster Mikado) with 7 mixed freight cars (plus caboose). Since I walk with a cane, I have to carry everything in one hand and that makes one trip outside with the engine (in a carrier), one trip with the typical "Toolbox" (water, oil, fuel, R/C transmitter, etc.). Then to get a consist together I have to carry the cars out. I have found that I can put 8 cars in one cardboard box (known as a "Bankers Box") and that box fits neatly into a 30 gallon plastic (trash) bag. The bag can be gathered at the top to be grasped and carried easily with one hand; so just one more trip with the 8 cars in the box in the bag gets a nice consist to run. Just three trips from the house to the track (and the same three trips back to put it all away). I have run as many as 28 cars using just one locomotive and also double-heading my two Mikes, but that makes more trips outside and I don't have the patience to make that many trips... when the bug bites to boil water, three trips is enough!


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

On the IPP&W trains seldom exceed 7 cars plus a van and maybe a trailing battery car. Passing sidings are short and the curves are 5 foot radius limiting train length on the single track main. 

On the Northland, I have 60 foot passing sidings so we routinely run 20 car trains (or more) of the big modern cars. A single SD70 or Dash 9 easily handles 20 cars. I have run a few times up to 20 narrow gauge cars behind one of my shays. 

Both railroads are battery power or live steam only ... 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

I have run diesels trains of 50 cars plus. Once past 100 ft in length it's a bit of an issue on my RR. I've since switched to NG trains so typically it's less than 16 cars..usually 12. However I run 19 cars on the log train and would run as many as 48 if I had the cars.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I top out at 14 freight cars. No passenger traffic here. 

An SD40-2 + GP9 will pull 14 cars. Two geeps will pull 10 cars and my two SW1200's (NW2's) or my GP38-2 will handle 6 to 8 as a rule. Of course this has absolutely nothing to do with their actual pulling capability but rather the esthetics's down here in the basement.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It's fun to hook up that many, but I have to haul them from my shed to the track, so usually just run shorter lengths. I was going to try leaving cars on the siding outside, but with the sprinkler system/rain and what I read about Kadee springs rusting I decided not to.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video of my Rock Island FA-1 and FB-1 pulling 21 frt cars and a caboose arount my layout. The curves are all 8' dia. The track is all brass except for the SS switches. Most of the cars have hook and loop couplers. I've backed trains of 15 cars through the curves and into a side track with no problems. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1HNrB5cPqo 



Randy


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I like long trains, as many cars as the engines will pull is my moto. 40 to 80 cars.......COOL


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John J on 19 Sep 2009 08:38 PM 
Do many of you guys run long trains 15 cars or 20 cars or more? 
How many cars? 
How many engines? 



At first I did not think that I ran any 15+ car trains but then I thought again and realized that I do. 

One such train is a LGB Mikado pulling 14 Aristo-Craft Cotton Belt 40' Boxcars. Not 15 but when I include the caboose it does total 15. Normally I would not pull that many with a LGB Mike but these cars (and the LGB caboose)happen to have come with ball bearing metal wheels so they do not have as much drag as regular cars would - plus the track is perfectly flat. 

Another train is a LGB SP F7 ABBA pulling 16 Aristo freight cars (no ball bearing wheels) and a LGB caboose. This too is on a flat layout. 

I also run a LGB ATSF F7 ABA and a ATSF F7 ABBA each pulling 12 large LGB boxcars or covered hoppers each with a large LGB caboose. I park the trains with single F7As and will occasionally combine the 24 cars and pull all 24 cars plus a caboose with either the F7 ABA or ABBA. This is also on a flat layout. 

Additionally there is a mixed railroad freight consist of 15 (mostly Aristo) modern freight cars that I usually pull with different railroad sets of Aristo F1 ABBAs and cabooses. This set goes up and down a 10% grade to and from the outside layout. 

There is also a set of 18 Bachmann coal hoppers that is pulled by a variety of Aristo F1 ABBAs and a set of 11 Bachmann tank cars that I sometimes add to various trains to lengthen them. 

While less than 15 I do pull either 6 Aristo Streamliners with an Aristo Warbonnet F1 AB or 11 of the Streamliners with a Warbonnet F1 ABBA. The 11 Streamliners (no ball bearings) weigh a lot more and pull harder than 15 freight cars. This too goes up and down the 10% grade ramp. 

About the only double heading I do is with AB, ABA or ABBA sets of the same locomotive. That might change somewhat when I get the Aristo Revolution and play with it a bit. In the meantime everything runs on straight analog track power and the LGB locos occasionally run under MTS. 

The Aristo F1 sets all have traction tires and I would be very surprised if an F1 ABBA (with traction tires) could not pull a 100 car freight train on level track. 

I have started pulling longer trains on one layout outside but those trains would only have 12 freight cars plus a caboose or they would exceed the length of the straight track. 

Most of the time I run 6 passenger cars, 7 narrow gauge freight cars (plus caboose) or 8 modern freight cars (plus caboose). 

Jerry


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't. I generally am modelling a private short line. This is a good thing since my space limitations forced me into a min 4.5 ft radius and two gentle grades I've max'ed out at about 5 cars. I have never tested the limits of my locos or track work to see what the maximum lash up I could handle would be. Sure wish a few heavyweights could make the trip, but alas... 

Robert


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
I normally pull between 10 and 20 with a single locomotive. Mostly because that's a manageable quantity of cars to get to and from train storage. Plus it keeps the wear down on my locomotives. The lone exception to that rule is when we have a big open house here or when friends come over specifically to run trains. Then, I tend to put out all available rolling stock so we can make up some long trains. It is a lot of fun rolling long trains here. 

With my live steam locomotive, it is more like 1 or 2 cars, if that!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK JJ, now you have gotten some input, I am curious as to why you asked the question? 

You did not ask anything else but the # of cars and the # of engines. 

Part of that question should probably have included grades. If I did not have the grades I have I'm pretty sure I could get to close to 100 cars. 

So all of these answers should really be looked at in relation to the grades, and also the amount and curvature of the curves, at least that is my take on it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think JJ has left for Marty's and won't be back till next week sometime.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I model a shortline thus using 1 diesel and with a couple of stiff grades trains usually operate with 5 to 12 cars. Before I changed the layout to point -to- point and it was a giant loop trains were between 15 & 22 cars in length with 1 loco.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I only own two locomotives and 7 cars. I don't have any permanent track down yet. So I have very short trains.  

Ray, OTOH, had 60 coal hoppers with two BigBoys on the front and one on the rear running at HAGRS. I think he tried for up to 100 but didn't quite make it. I have seen him run 80, though. 

Last year he had 80 hoppers being pulled by a single Bachman Annie. He did add about 2 lbs of lead into the engine for better traction.


----------



## OzarkRR (Jan 2, 2008)

When I am running trains for my personal pleasure it is a RS3 with 10 freight cars and a Mikado with 4 heavyweight passenger cars. This is two trips from the basement to the layout at both the start and finish. When I have guests I make more trips and bump my freight cars to 15 and passenger cars to 6.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My motive for the question was to see if I need more SD-45's 
I wanted to see how many engines people were using and how long thier train was.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

barnmichael: I helped Raymond run his layout at the HAGRS--at the end of the show we ran 120 hoppers behind a singular Big Boy with no wheelslip or any indication of stress. 










I personally run between 5 and 20 cars depending on what I'm running. A Bachmann Connie looks about right with 5 AMS cars, the K-27 looks good with ten, and the Big Boy works best with 20 on my limited trackage.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Motive power consists of RS3's, Centre Cabs and Ten Wheelers (Annies) so I usually run 5 to seven 1:225 or Aristo cars 1:29 cars. Now and again I 'push the boat out' and run 10. 

By the way JJ, providing you do not need to re-mortgage the house, I would say you do need more SD45's. lol


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Since it's traction with a 4% grade, about 4 cars works best; maybe 7 or 8 if I doublehead. I like to get a consist where it will run without any attention. The longer trains tend to take off on the long downgrade through the middle of town so shorter is better.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I run mostly heavyweight or streamliner passenger cars. The optimum number for my layout for USA streamliners is eight; for heavyweights: five. I also limit my total consist length to about 30 feet.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Had 29 cars behind my Mallet on a twisty, though level, track Saturday. Oops, busted a coupler, make that 28. 

29 was the longest train that would fit without the loco hitting the caboose at the crossing. 

I usually have 2 batteries on 2 chargers with 1 in the loco, but one battery was out of commission. 1 charger didn't keep up with the current the loco was using.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Track power Tom.. and Kadees... (could not resist) 
Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

21 maxes out the freight rolling stock I own. Because we have a nasty 5% grade, it takes a RS-3 and a USAT S-4 in a consist, or a mikado and my homebuilt 0-6-0 switcher 

More typically we run 10-12 freight cars, and 3-4 passenger cars, four heavyweights max


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ........ I generally run 10-15 freight cars pulled by one GP38 or an LGB Alco or a GP40. 
My "old West" type Sierra and (Jackson-Sharpe) passenger trains are 5 coaches, battery car, 2 stock cars pulled by 2 LGB Moguls in a consist. 
The FABBA runs with a battery car, a 50 foot boxcar and 4 streamliners. I could use another streamline coach or dome. 
Anything longer doesn't look right on the layout.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Last weekend, 40 cars + caboose behind my Mallet. Harry asked, "Do you want me to take mine off so you can put yours on?" I just put my loco ahead of his cars, then my cars behind his, then Larry put all his behind mine. Train reached more than 1/2 way around the layout. 

Yesterday, we had 39 cars + caboose. All of mine and all of Fred's.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

On my own, with my personal equipment I can run a maximum of 19 cars behind a GP30 and a GP38-2. WIth friends in my club we have run a 40 car coal drag behind two Dash 9s and my GP30.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a clip of a 34 car coal drag pulled by my single GP30.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

An interesting thread but mainly for standard gauge modellers. We narrow gauge people rarely go over 13 cars unless we double up or even tripple up! The tight curves and the grades just make it impractical to run any more!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, the person who started this thread runs long trains and is SG. 

We poor SG people have our own crosses to bear! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 19 Sep 2009 08:38 PM 
Do many of you guys run long trains 15 cars or 20 cars or more? 
How many cars? 
How many engines? 



51 cars, as many engines as I feel like - as I have five each Dash 9, SD45 and F3A/B..... 

It's all I have in one scale. 

Not on MY lines though.... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ, 
You’ve seen my current layout. I run 25 - 50 cars. 25 cars two or three 2 axle units - 3 axle 1 to 2 if weighted. When I get up to around 50 I need " mo power" I run 3-4 combos or 3 - three axle units depending on the consist. My 45s & Dash 9s fully weighted are my "go to" units for heavy long consists. I’m not talking about the overhead line. I have started dismantling it in perp for the move. When you comming by next? 
Best, Ted 
GYT&S RR (Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR) 
Bouse, AZ


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

et al., 

As for us narrow gauge guys, I have a Bachmann K-27 I usually run 15-19 cars behind (all I have at the moment). This is not un-prototypic. There is a video on Youtube (search D&RGW Triple Header) on the Cumbres and Toltec running from Cumbres to Cumbres Pass. #489 on the point, 2 MOW cars, #487, 19 car mixed consist, #488 and three cabeese. At the pass, #489 is cut loose and goes on ahead. #488 is cut out of the consist to return to Cumbres, and the three cabeese are coupled back up to the train. YES these three engines are all K-28s (to my knowledge, the 464 is the only surviving and operating K-27 at the Huckleberry in Michigan). I don't believe that 1K tractive effort will make that much difference. As has been said elsewhere, there is a prototype for everything. 

Bob C.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually run 15 to 20 cars and always double head when running the diesels. Also when running the pass equip which is 6 cars I still use two E8s for power. Just looks nice but do not need that much power. If I had longer passing tracks I could run longer trains. That's another project to take on. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

OHHHHH 15 to 20 cars 53'/ 50' /40' behind 2 to 3 diesels . 
You do need the body mount kadee's to do this! 
I like to see if the kids can count them!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

modelling indoors, my trains are very short. usually mashine and tender plus five foot length of cars. 
the 0-4-0 locos i am using, weight about 4 1/2 pounds (thanks to lots of lead) and tow these trains without problems up and down on 6% grades.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Bob, the 480-series Ks are K-36s. 470s are the K-28s. 463 is another surviving K-27 at the Cumbres & Toltec. I don't know if it's currently operational or not, but it was restored and operated in the mid-90s. 

Speaking of narrow gauge train lengths, long trains and doubleheaders seemed to be fairly common on the D&RGW, especially during stock drives, etc. Lots of photos of 20, 30+ car trains with helpers (especially over Cumbres Pass). Even for an eastern narrow gauge guy, that's quite a sight. In terms of eastern narrow gauge, the EBT's trains were usually between 15 and 22 cars, depending on which locomotive was on point. (I've never heard of the EBT double-heading, at least not during common-carrier days.) There is a story of one of the mikados pulling 60 empty hoppers from Mt. Union to Orbisonia. 

Alas, the Tuscarora RR hasn't the traffic which would require trains of that length. If we get 8 cars in tow, we're shocked, amazed, and know switching Shade Gap's going to be a bear. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

I run all twentyfive of the cars I have indoors on level track with body mount KD's pulled by a RS3 or F3. When I get more cars I'll see how many one locomotive can pull. 

Tom Thornton


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

I typically run 15 cars behind 2 SD45s and leave all cars outside most of the time. When I runfor a couple of weeks I will run 40-50 cars on two trains. Track power and battery for the second. 2-3 SDs typically do the trick, I have just relaid the mainlind with 20' min. and a max grade of 1.5%. 

Working on a storage track to be able to rmake up longer trains for daily running so I don't have to carry cars from garage to the layout. 

Howard


----------

